# What happened to my hull, IT'S HAS WRINKLES....



## Irwin1970 (Jan 18, 2015)

What can I do to fix my hull? What could of happened? 1997 15.4 Gheenoe.






You can see the wrinkles just forward of the baitwell, center seat, both sides. Got the boat this way.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

pics will not enlarge


----------



## gheenoelotide (Feb 5, 2015)

only thing i can think of is they used a strap while trailering there, torqued down too tight. or previous owner attempted fiberglass repair that wasnt structurally sound, my gheenoe has nothing like this at all

there shouldnt be any wood there....so no woodrot


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Extruded part, installed by hourly wage employee
Started at the ends and worked towards the middle.
Length of fiberglass shear is longer than the extruded cap,
voila, ripples.


----------

